# my g2 caliper kit writeup



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Step 1) Loosen the lug nuts on both front rims.
2) jack up the car and put it on jackstands.
3) remove the rims
4) while they are off clean them since you can roll them to a hose and get a good scrub
5) open the brake kit
6) open the mini-paint can and the little clear bottle. pour the clear bottle into the mini-paint can and stir for like 30 seconds with the popsicle stick. Let it sit.
7) while the rims are off the car and the paint is mixing clean the brakes with the cleaner. First you just wet the brakes with the cleaner, then give them a good schpritz so the black crud drips off them.
8) stir the little paint can again and with some newspaper under the brakes, go at the calipers with the paintbrush. There is alot of paint (more than enough for 4 discs) so don't be stingy. I went agead and painted the steering arms. Do one side at a time make sure you get into the little nooks and crannies. Try not to get any on the discs. If you do a wet paper towel applied real quick will get it off. Don't worry about little holes in the paint. This is just the preliminary coat. Move on to the other caliper.
9) Go back and touch up the claipers on the other side now. Paint anything else you want. Preferably not the fenders or anything.
10) Leave the rims off the car for 24 hours. Let the stuff cure. Then on the next day put your rims back on the car.
11) finger tighten the lug nuts as best as you can.
12) lower the car and torque the lugnuts good.
13) drive the car for a day, and then tighten the nuts again.
14) thats it.

Pictures coming tomorrow...

Seth

P.S. I can't believe I forgot to paint my heat shield under hood with this stuff before it hardened. I had like half a can left. And it cost $50 too, stupid :crazy:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice write-up. Looks easy enough and a nice "finishing touch" to the car. I have been wanting and really need to do this on my cars, but I guess you could chalk it up to laziness. Maybe when the weather actually gets warmer here......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why did you go with blue? it looks good, but does it match with any peices on the car? good job man


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
my underhood hoses are blue and silver. My indiglo is blue, and my underseat neon is blue. Before I took them out my washer nozzles were blue too.
The flash makes the calipers look light blue, when actually if you look closely in the bottom pic its a dark blue.

Seth


----------

